# My barrel adventure!



## Elmer

Started prepping my barrel yesterday. Daughter and myself filled it will good warm/hottish water. 5.1 gallons to be exact.
Really entertaining to watch as it seals itself slowly.
However the back end (along the face plate) and 2 spots on the bottom refuse to seal.
Now I am in the process of draining and sealing with wax.
Wife is not entirely crazy about me using a Small blow torch in the house to melt some wax. Appearently "it's all good" does not reassure her the way I had hoped!
But this sure is an experience!





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## MrKevin

I would wait a couple days before getting out the wax and torch. My first barrel took a few days to seal up. You might try filling it with boiling water to get things to expand. I have had good luck with that approach. There is instruction on the Morewine website.


----------



## Elmer

Since I just emptied the barrel, what would be the harm in waxing it now oppose to trying to seal it naturally?

I guess I am asking is there a benefit in sealing with one method over another?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## MrKevin

Waxing it would not hurt. I know that wine seems to creep out thru cracks that water won't (I believe it is because of the acid in the wine). So yes go ahead and seal it up. I was just trying to save you the hassle of getting wax and using a torch. Let me know the outcome.


----------



## ibglowin

Waxing should be a "last resort" thing after you have exhausted all methods of sealing by rehydrating properly.


----------



## LoveTheWine

Try filling the barrel, fill a tub with water and place the barrel end down in the tub for a day or two. Empty all water, refill and soak the ether head.
If you do use wax, I would melt it in a small coffee can and apply with a disposable brush.


----------



## Rocky

Elmer, you might try standing the barrel on end and tapping around the circumference of the top three hoops toward the bung hole. Then, invert the barrel and repeat on the other three hoops. Us a blunt faced chisel and a hammer and TAP don't POUND. After the hoops are tightened, fill the barrel again with hot water and let is sit for a while. The small leaks should go.


----------



## Elmer

I filled with boiling water. I could hear it bubbling inside.
Stood on its backside so the water rushed to the side that was leaking. This seemed to do the trick.

Now I will soak for a few days.

Anyone ever use Barrelkleen?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Pumpkinman

Elmer,
Is the barrel new? If so you don't need Barrelkleen.
Don't be in such a rush to use wax, as Mike stated, Waxing should be a "last resort".
Also, I don't know if you have read my post on sealing a new barrel in 2-3 hrs, but instead of leaving the barrel on the stand, place the barrel in the plastic container and fill the container with boiling water, obviously fill the barrel with boiling water as well.
Start by sealing the heads, add a gallon or two of boiling water to the barrel and put the bung in, stand the barrel on it's head, make sure that you put boiling water on the head and add at least two to three inches of boiling water to the plastic container that you are using, after 30 mins, repeat on the other head, after this lay the barrel flat and add a few more gallons of boiling water to the barrel, add as much boiling water to the plastic storage bin without spilling it, about 2 inches from the top, and every 15 - 20 mins rotate the barrel to try to get as much of the barrel hydrated as possible. 
You will have to remove some of the water in the storage bin as it cools and replace it with more boiling water, I'd treat the heads again, but it should seal within 2 -3 hrs.
Take the barrel out of the storage bin, and place it on its stand, it should be sealed at this point.
Where did you purchase the barrel? 
I'm not a big fan of the spout, but this is just a personal preference, to me it is just another point of failure, and a potential area where spoilage can start, and hide.


----------



## Elmer

I didn't buy the barrel, my wife got it for me for the holidays.
She got it from the American barrel co, somewhere online.
It would not be my 1st choice, but it is what it is.

I spent all day filling it up with boiling water and it seems to have sealed itself up.

Unfortunately, I already put the Barrelkleen in the barrel on the advice of the guy at one of my LHBS. 
But since it is sealed, i can rinse and sterilize and use! 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Elmer

Guess I posted too soon. It had seemed to seal an hour ago. Then I walked into the kitchen and it was wet again. It seems to be only this spot where the planks meet the flat face. (11 o clock if you were looking at it) . The water in the barrel is still quite warm, so not sure why the sudden leak. But I will give it a day or 2.
But if my next course is wax, so be it!





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Pumpkinman

Elmer,
I would stand it on the head that is sealed, be careful to empty the barrel a little bit so the bung and hot water doesn't come shooting out and burn you, and pour boiling water on that head that is leaking, it should seal.


----------



## ibglowin

No mention but where did this barrel come from?


----------



## LoveTheWine

My guess is: barrelsonline.com
Looks identical to mine.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f74/my-new-toy-33961/
Incidentally, mine leaked out of the heads too and I was never able to stop it. Ended up using wax and it did the trick but is a bit unsightly.


----------



## Elmer

I let the barrel sit over night and it has gone through waves of leaking and then not.
I am going to try pur boiling water on the head later tonight. If that does not solve the issue I will just wax it. this seems to be the only spot that continue to leak.

The tragedy in all of this is that the pan underneath the barrel is filled with brown oaky water, that would have been great in my wine!


----------



## Boatboy24

Elmer:

If you can, put the barrel in a tub. Fill it with water. Then fill the tub with water so the barrel is submerged. Leave it there for 24 hours. Take it out and fill it with hot, sulfited water. Even if it isn't leaking, leave it for a day or two, just to be safe.


----------



## Elmer

Boatboy24 said:


> Elmer:
> 
> If you can, put the barrel in a tub. Fill it with water. Then fill the tub with water so the barrel is submerged. Leave it there for 24 hours. Take it out and fill it with hot, sulfited water. Even if it isn't leaking, leave it for a day or two, just to be safe.



This is just not an option.

There is no way my wife will sacrifce the shower for my hobby!


----------



## Boatboy24

Elmer said:


> This is just not an option.
> 
> There is no way my wife will sacrifce the shower for my hobby!



Got an old trash can? That'll work too. Just not as easy to drain. It's only 24 little hours.


----------



## JohnT

Elmer, 

Can you check and make sure that the barrel hoops are tight? You may want to tap them down a little.

johnT.


----------



## Elmer

I think my barrel is finally sealed. I left work early today to spend the day with my puppy so we ended up pulling out of blowtorch and some wax and we sealed both heads and a couple spots that had a leak I filled it three times with water , mostly just to flush out the Barrelkleen I accidentally put in there but no signs of leaks whatsoever.

I am now going to sterilize and hopefully tomorrow fillet with some wine.

And the good thing is I onlt burnt the barrel once & my fingers once . And wasted somewhere near 25 gallons of water flushing it out and checking for leaks.

I just hope in the end this was all worth it to make my wine taste good


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sdelli

This is a perfect thread showing that you MUST take the time and seal a new barrel CORRECTLY or you will have nothing but trouble! It takes me 6 hours to seal my new barrels. Then.... 3 days of a cold soak of water before using.... I never had one leak. Cannot rush it....


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## sdelli

Elmer said:


> Started prepping my barrel yesterday. Daughter and myself filled it will good warm/hottish water. 5.1 gallons to be exact.
> Really entertaining to watch as it seals itself slowly.
> However the back end (along the face plate) and 2 spots on the bottom refuse to seal.
> Now I am in the process of draining and sealing with wax.
> Wife is not entirely crazy about me using a Small blow torch in the house to melt some wax. Appearently "it's all good" does not reassure her the way I had hoped!
> But this sure is an experience!
> View attachment 13630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making




I hope this won't be your last barrel. Here is some info on the procedure off the Vadai Barrel website.... I use the hot version and works great on all makes and models!



BARREL PREP INSTRUCTIONS

PREPARATION FOR NEW TOASTED BARRELS PRIOR TO USE
Do Not Remove the Saran Wrap from the barrel until you are ready to prep the barrel with our Barrel Prep Instructions and Store The Barrel In A Cool Place to keep the wood from drying out.

Prep your barrel just before you are going to make your wine in the barrel, otherwise if your barrel is not in use after you prep it, you will have to treat your barrel with the Barrel Prep After Use Instructions using sulfite so no bacteria forms in the barrel while it is sitting around waiting for the winemaking procedure.

HOW TO PREPARE THE BARREL BEFORE PUTTING WINE IN IT
Tighten the hoops if they are loose. Start with the belly hoops up to the head hoops.
We tighten all of the hoops if they are loose at our warehouse before we ship your barrel.

WATER TREATMENT
Put boiling hot water on the head of the upright barrel 30 minutes.
Do the same on the other head.
Repeat the boiling hot water procedure on the heads one more time.
Put 3/10th of the barrel measurement of hot boiling water inside the barrel.
Put the bung in place and stand the barrel on each head about 30 minutes.
Do not stand in front of the bung because the pressure of the steam could shoot the bung out like a bullet and could hurt someone or damage something.
Roll the barrel slowly on its belly so the boiling water hits all of the staves.
Keep the boiling hot water in the barrel for 2 to 3 hours.
Pour the water out of the barrel. 
Lie the barrel down on it's side with the bung opening in the upright position.
Fill the barrel completely with tap water.
Fill the barrel daily with tap water and keep it full until the barrel does not show any leakage or wetness
outside of the barrel. At least 3 to 5 days.
You must add sulfite to the water proportionately to your barrel size if you have to soak your barrel more than 3 days so no germ can develop in the barrel during the barrel soaking process.
If the barrel shows any wetness the second day or after that, the winemaker should extend the soaking to at least 7 days or as many days as it is required to stop the leakage.

After the barrel has stopped leaking, soak the barrel a minimum of 3 to 5 more days. 
The acidity in the wine or brandy will find the smallest hole and cause a leak if the barrel is not soaked well enough.
If you do not soak your barrels properly with water, you will loose some of your wine & brandy because it will soak into the barrel wood.
If the barrel was leaking water more than 2 days, "DO NOT PUT WINE IN YOUR BARREL."



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

Sdelli:

Those are the instructions I follow. So far, they have worked flawlessly on my two barrels.


----------



## tonyt

Yep Vadai instructions are excellent. Worked perfectly for me twice. 
Elmer, it is worth the effort. Say goodbye to any KT now.


----------



## Elmer

tonyt said:


> Yep Vadai instructions are excellent. Worked perfectly for me twice.
> Elmer, it is worth the effort. Say goodbye to any KT now.



KT????

I wish I had known about the Vadai Barrel website instructions.
I followed the instructions that came with the barrel, which was to fill with hot water and let sit for a few days.
I dont want anyone to think I rushed this, I tried to take my time and even had my wife telling me to relax !!!
(I have conducted this entire experiment in the kitchen, where the barrel has remained on my kitchen island, dead center in the kitchen. as a side note, my wife is becoming increasingly not thrilled with each passing day!)

The problem was I lost so much water that after a day it was no longer hot, nor filled to where the leak was.
So I refilled with boiling water.
The hot water method worked to an extent for part of the barrel, but that were 3 spots that just would not seal.

As prevoiusly stated this would not have been my choice of a barrel, but I am was not in control of what I was given.
I am trying to make the best out of what I have.
But in the end, does it matter if it was sealed naturally or with 3 globs of wax (and the screams of 2 burnt fingers)?

now I just have to be patient with leaving wine in there!


----------



## tonyt

Elmer KT refers to kit taste. That is the odd taste that some kits have that goes away after a year or so of aging. Many of us are not bothered by it and others are sensitive to it. Barrel aging helps eliminate it. You'll love your new 5 gallon toy as much as you love the sweetie that gave it to you.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## sdelli

Elmer said:


> KT????
> 
> I wish I had known about the Vadai Barrel website instructions.
> I followed the instructions that came with the barrel, which was to fill with hot water and let sit for a few days.
> I dont want anyone to think I rushed this, I tried to take my time and even had my wife telling me to relax !!!
> (I have conducted this entire experiment in the kitchen, where the barrel has remained on my kitchen island, dead center in the kitchen. as a side note, my wife is becoming increasingly not thrilled with each passing day!)
> 
> The problem was I lost so much water that after a day it was no longer hot, nor filled to where the leak was.
> So I refilled with boiling water.
> The hot water method worked to an extent for part of the barrel, but that were 3 spots that just would not seal.
> 
> As prevoiusly stated this would not have been my choice of a barrel, but I am was not in control of what I was given.
> I am trying to make the best out of what I have.
> But in the end, does it matter if it was sealed naturally or with 3 globs of wax (and the screams of 2 burnt fingers)?
> 
> now I just have to be patient with leaving wine in there!



That's what makes this forum great! Anything needed to be known about you can be sure you will get some feedback to point you in the right direction! It has helped me many times in many different areas.... Don't be afraid to throw it out there before hand..... It's all fun to everyone!


----------



## Elmer

It has been flushed and filled.
I anticipate leaving the Barolo in there for maybe 4 weeks. Then either a Brunello or Tuscan.

Do I need to use Barrelkleen before my next batch or is there another way to clean it in between wines?




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sdelli

Elmer said:


> It has been flushed and filled.
> I anticipate leaving the Barolo in there for maybe 4 weeks. Then either a Brunello or Tuscan.
> 
> Do I need to use Barrelkleen before my next batch or is there another way to clean it in between wines?
> View attachment 13763
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



You might want to check after 4 weeks and see how you like it.... It might need a couple more weeks depending on your taste. As for the next batch prep... I use a garden hose in my sinks to do a good wash out with warm water. Then I mix up a half gallon of kmeta sanitizing solution. Close the barrel and give it a good swish around. Quick rinse and drip and put another batch of wine in it.... Never had a problem like that. I don't like to get too aggressive with the cleaning because I am afraid of it impacting the taste of the wine. Also, you might want to look into the venting bungs they make for barrels. They seem to work real good for me instead of the solution lock tubes.


----------



## ibglowin

No need really as long as you drain and refill immediately again with new wine. You can rinse out the barrel if need be to get rid of any sediment or tartaric acid crystals and then rise with some KMETA or mixed solution of citric acid/KMETA as well.


----------



## Elmer

Tried the Barolo after week 1.
I had lost 1 cup due to evaporation.

It is not nearly as oaky as I would have thought for being the 1st batch in the barrel.
However I can taste a change from the standard kit to a more well rounded actual wine!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Pumpkinman

Do you have a solid stopper or a breathable stopper and airlock on the barrel? After fermentation is complete, while you are aging in the barrel you can put a solid stopper in it.


----------



## sdelli

Elmer said:


> Tried the Barolo after week 1.
> I had lost 1 cup due to evaporation.
> 
> It is not nearly as oaky as I would have thought for being the 1st batch in the barrel.
> However I can taste a change from the standard kit to a more well rounded actual wine!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making




That is about right..... It looses more at the beginning then slows down. But REALLY.... Did you expect some great change after only one week? Taste it in a month and see how it is going! Remember..... The hardest part of making wine is patience!


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin

Note to Elmer:

The magic doesn't happen after one week…. or one batch…….

It happens at the 3 to 6 months time in the barrel and then one year (or more) in the bottle time frame.

Patience is a virtue in this hobby.


----------



## tonyt

Yep Elmer, if you like it now you're REALLY in for a treat a year fron now. Congrats.

Sent from my SCH-i705 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Elmer

But I WANT IT NOW!!!!!!!!



 GIFSoup


In all seriousness, No, I did not expect a huge change in a week. However I have heard people indicate that the first batch in a barrel can get over oaked very quickly. Since there is alot of oak to be gotten.

I know when I was swelling the barrel that water came out brown.
So I just expected a noticeable oak flavor. I was expecting my first batch to be in there a short period and then all subsequent batchs for more and more weeks.
I was assuming (and I know what happens when we assume!) that the 1st batch would be in there for about 4 weeks, next would go for 6 to 8 and so on and so forth.
I am still planning on leaving the Barolo in there barrel for 4 weeks and then in a bottle for 1 year.
I want the barolo to have oak, but not over oak!

But I am being patient. While I am waiting I am allowing my brunello to clear, because that will go in next.

And yes I was using a airlock, but can switch to a solid stopper!


----------



## Kraffty

I don't have a barrel yet but reading this has made me wonder, what if? When you do your first soaks would saving that "dark" water be good. Could it be used instead of fresh water in a kit to start with some built in oak or would it just be like adding dirty water?
I don't recall reading any questions like this here.
Mike


----------



## tonyt

Kraffty said:


> I don't have a barrel yet but reading this has made me wonder, what if? When you do your first soaks would saving that "dark" water be good. Could it be used instead of fresh water in a kit to start with some built in oak or would it just be like adding dirty water?
> I don't recall reading any questions like this here.
> Mike



No way I would risk that. No yelling what amount of oak you are adding with no real way to taste till its done. But hey try it so we all will know. Hahaha

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Elmer

The wife and myself tasted the Barolo after 2 weeks in the barrel.
Wife LOVED it.
It was oaky but the full potential has yet to come out (that will happen with age).
This was a revelation for my wife who declared "maybe I do like oak after all"
I am giving it one more week, and rack this weekend. Simply because I have to move 2 batches to free up a 5 gallon carboy and I have just been to plain sick to work on any wine.

Next up for the barrel will the be the Super Tuscan (the brunello is not clear yet)


----------



## Pumpkinman

Kraffty,
That is a very interesting idea, personally, from day one with my first barrel, I felt that I was washing a lot of that premium oak essence down the drain as we prep the barrels.
I have a good friend, a member here on the forum that has been making wine for years, he had actually told me about how he makes a liquid oak addition by soaking oak chips in water, then adding the liquid to the wine.


----------



## Elmer

3 weeks in the barrel and it needs to come out.
My Barolo has oak. It has a great oak flavor! I have a feeling if I were to leave it in for another week It would be beyond the point of absolute oakyness!!!
Since the wine is young the oak flavor over takes anything else, but you can taste an underlying potential for some fruit in there.

I intend to rack the barolo out and replace with the Super Tuscan this weekend.

this is turning out to be an awesome experience!!


----------



## ibglowin

Don't be surprised to find out 3 months from now that the oak levels have dropped considerably. This seems to happen with barrels as opposed to beans/cubes. I have rotated many a wine in for a short period 4-8 weeks, let them sit for 3-4 months and taste them, then put them back in for another 4 weeks. This helps to give the wine a bit more micro oxidation and concentration and smooth it out more.


----------



## tonyt

Elmer, don't be scared to follow Mike's suggestion of rotating the Barolo back in the barrel for a few weeks after the Super Tuscan comes out. Wish I had thought of that a year or so ago when my barrels were new.


----------



## Elmer

tonyt said:


> Elmer, don't be scared to follow Mike's suggestion of rotating the Barolo back in the barrel for a few weeks after the Super Tuscan comes out. Wish I had thought of that a year or so ago when my barrels were new.



Thanks for info.
I am going to run the Super Tuscan through .
Then Brunello.
and then rotate stuff back in and forth as needed. 
If the barrel goes neutral in time (Ie: before bottling day) I may run the Pinot Noir in there (as opposed to medium toast cubes)


----------



## nucjd

ibglowin said:


> Don't be surprised to find out 3 months from now that the oak levels have dropped considerably. This seems to happen with barrels as opposed to beans/cubes. I have rotated many a wine in for a short period 4-8 weeks, let them sit for 3-4 months and taste them, then put them back in for another 4 weeks. This helps to give the wine a bit more micro oxidation and concentration and smooth it out more.



I am so glad to read this as I have done this very thing with 3 different reds. They have turned out beautifully so far.


----------



## Boatboy24

Elmer said:


> If the barrel goes neutral in time (Ie: before bottling day) I may run the Pinot Noir in there (as opposed to medium toast cubes)



I ran a Pinot through my newest barrel after it had been in use only 13 weeks. I only left it in for just shy of 9 weeks though. It could have gone longer, but I didn't want to take any chances with over oaking that one.


----------



## Elmer

Boatboy24 said:


> I ran a Pinot through my newest barrel after it had been in use only 13 weeks. I only left it in for just shy of 9 weeks though. It could have gone longer, but I didn't want to take any chances with over oaking that one.



Pinot Noir is my wife's favorite so I am being very carfeul with the batch I have made.
I have already gotten her to realize she like oak (which she was unaware previously), but I want to maintain the fruitiness to it and not create and oak bomb.

I may just use oak cubes on it, but would want to put it in the oak barrel for get rid of the Kit Taste!


----------



## nucjd

I have a Pinot currently in mine as well and will keep an eye on it. It is the fourth wine to go in so the barrel has mellowed. This should allow a slower oaking process with the ability to dial it in. I am hoping


----------



## Elmer

Racked the Barolo out. Put the an Rjs EP super Tuscan.
I ended up bottling 5 bottles and filling my barrel.
I had a remainder of less than 1/2 a bottle which sadly I had to drink with dinner.
However while drinking the super Tuscan with dinner I was marveling at how good it tastes at 5 months.
I like it as is, and started to wonder with a month in a barrel make it better?
It is tough to have these dilemmas !




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Elmer

Tried the super Tuscan after 2 weeks in the barrel and it certainly has oak.
It is now a super oaky Tuscan.
I planned on leaving it there for 4 more weeks (total of 6) but now not so sure.
I don't want to over oak, but I know other have indicated that wine will smooth out after a few months of aging!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## tonyt

Elmer said:


> Tried the super Tuscan after 2 weeks in the barrel and it certainly has oak.
> It is now a super oaky Tuscan.
> I planned on leaving it there for 4 more weeks (total of 6) but now not so sure.
> I don't want to over oak, but I know other have indicated that wine will smooth out after a few months of aging!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



This is part of the ART not the SCIENCE. You will learn to take it just past where you are comfortable and let it settle back. I often bottle from the barrel but it is better with a new barrel to rack back into glass for a few months to see how the oak settles. If it fades too much you can add a spiral for a few weeks prior to bottling. Be sure to check it at week three, you might have to pull it.


----------



## Elmer

Tried the super tuscan last night, while topping the barrel.
After 1 month in a barrel this stuff is outstanding.
It is oaky, smokey, 
I got a shot of vanilla, my wife says I am a loon!

I was able to compare the oaked, to the non-oak tuscan.
warden and myself much prefer the oaked version. 

wine has been in the barrel for 4 weeks. I am planning on leaving it in for about 2 more.
I don't want to over do it, but want to let it get fully oaked and then bottle.

Then I will move in the brunello for an extended stay.


----------



## Boatboy24

My Super Tuscan was the first wine through my first barrel. It stayed 5 weeks. The oak was strong when I first racked it out of there, but it has integrated incredibly well after almost a year in the bottle. Give this one time after you bottle and it will reward your patience.


----------



## Elmer

I racked my Tuscan out and my Brunello in.

My wife tried what would not fit In the barrel and she loved the Brunello! So much so, she has asked me to make more. I think she said she could drink a bottle of it right that moment.

Now it it has me worried, because it brings up my biggest fear. Changing or adding to something you already like, does it always come out better.

I may buy another Brunello and either not run it through an oak barrel or a neutral barrel.




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## tonyt

The young wines change almost weekly. And I have never completely duplicated a batch I liked. You could start another Burnell now and blend the two before bottling.


----------



## Elmer

Couple of nice humid days, and my barrel is starting to show signs of leaking. Luckily it is on the top side of a band, closest to the hole, so gravity is still my friend.
My basement is still a cool 60 degree, but I have to imagine this has something to do with humidity, atmospheric pressure and the wine G*ds just wanting me to be busy!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

I suspect what you're seeing is pressure related. If anything I'd expect higher humidity to seal it up tighter.


----------



## Elmer

Brunello came out Barolo back in.

Brunello spent a month in there and is getting super oaky!

Barolo needs som character. Since the barrel is losing its oak ican leave the Barolo in there for a while

Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## tonyt

Wiser people than I have stated a belief that after three months in a small barrel the wine has achieved most if mot all of available benefits.


----------



## sdelli

I by no means claim to be the smartest.... But I highly doubt that statement..... I believe it takes a minimum of three months to feel the changes a barrel can provide. But longer is better.


Sam


----------



## ibglowin

No TonyT is spot on. 3 months is the sweet spot on a small barrel with a kit wine. Wine made from fresh grapes is about 6 months. You can keep them in longer if you like but those are very good timelines once the barrel is broken in. My oldest Vadai is coming up on 4 years and still in service.


----------



## Elmer

Well I guess I have only a couple weeks left before I hit the 3 month mark.
I got the Barolo in there now, hoping it picks up some oak.

I guess from this point on I will use it as a wooded carboy!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sdelli

ibglowin said:


> No TonyT is spot on. 3 months is the sweet spot on a small barrel with a kit wine. Wine made from fresh grapes is about 6 months. You can keep them in longer if you like but those are very good timelines once the barrel is broken in. My oldest Vadai is coming up on 4 years and still in service.



Ya... Sorry. I forget sometimes that I mostly only deal with fresh grapes and juice.....


----------



## Elmer

Barolo has been in the barrel for nearly 2 months and it is getting well oaked.

However it is not nearly as oaked as the brunello, which spent 1/2 the time of the barolo in the barrel.


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> My oldest Vadai is coming up on 4 years and still in service.


Mike
How long do you expect to be able to continue using it? I understand its already neutral. Are you oaking in carboy or are you adding oak to the 4yo barrel?


----------



## ibglowin

I am adding ~3oz oak right to the barrel on 3 of my 4 Vadai's. Only the last one is not neutral at this point. As long as they show no signs of infection going to keep on keeping on. At some point I may switch over to either a 40L or 50L and simplify things since I usually do two carboys worth of each varietal. I rotate after 6 months and that takes most of a day to move 4 out, clean and sanitize the barrel and rotate back in.


----------



## Elmer

I popped a bottle of my 2013 RJ Super Tuscan.
Bulk aged 8months (1.5 of that in a barrel) an additional month with 1 oz of Hungarian med toast cubes.

My first reaction was it was tart and liquid lumber, I could taste the effects of the barrel.
I let glass sit and air out for a bit and it mellowed into a smokey delight.

Barrel aged super Tuscan is a winner!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Juniorvintner

I have an "old" American oak barrel. My husband bought it for liquor and never used it. I have tightened the rings an swelled the barrel with the hot water method. Since this barrel has traveled with us through numerous moves, my next step is to use Barrelkleen, just to be sure. I have read through these threads but don't see any mention of waxing?? Any suggestions, if so beeswax or paraffin?





BARREL PREP INSTRUCTIONS

PREPARATION FOR NEW TOASTED BARRELS PRIOR TO USE
Do Not Remove the Saran Wrap from the barrel until you are ready to prep the barrel with our Barrel Prep Instructions and Store The Barrel In A Cool Place to keep the wood from drying out.

Prep your barrel just before you are going to make your wine in the barrel, otherwise if your barrel is not in use after you prep it, you will have to treat your barrel with the Barrel Prep After Use Instructions using sulfite so no bacteria forms in the barrel while it is sitting around waiting for the winemaking procedure.

HOW TO PREPARE THE BARREL BEFORE PUTTING WINE IN IT
Tighten the hoops if they are loose. Start with the belly hoops up to the head hoops.
We tighten all of the hoops if they are loose at our warehouse before we ship your barrel.

WATER TREATMENT
Put boiling hot water on the head of the upright barrel 30 minutes.
Do the same on the other head.
Repeat the boiling hot water procedure on the heads one more time.
Put 3/10th of the barrel measurement of hot boiling water inside the barrel.
Put the bung in place and stand the barrel on each head about 30 minutes.
Do not stand in front of the bung because the pressure of the steam could shoot the bung out like a bullet and could hurt someone or damage something.
Roll the barrel slowly on its belly so the boiling water hits all of the staves.
Keep the boiling hot water in the barrel for 2 to 3 hours.
Pour the water out of the barrel.
Lie the barrel down on it's side with the bung opening in the upright position.
Fill the barrel completely with tap water.
Fill the barrel daily with tap water and keep it full until the barrel does not show any leakage or wetness
outside of the barrel. At least 3 to 5 days.
You must add sulfite to the water proportionately to your barrel size if you have to soak your barrel more than 3 days so no germ can develop in the barrel during the barrel soaking process.
If the barrel shows any wetness the second day or after that, the winemaker should extend the soaking to at least 7 days or as many days as it is required to stop the leakage.

After the barrel has stopped leaking, soak the barrel a minimum of 3 to 5 more days.
The acidity in the wine or brandy will find the smallest hole and cause a leak if the barrel is not soaked well enough.
If you do not soak your barrels properly with water, you will loose some of your wine & brandy because it will soak into the barrel wood.
If the barrel was leaking water more than 2 days, "DO NOT PUT WINE IN YOUR BARREL."



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making[/QUOTE]


----------



## jpwatkins9

Just wondering, got a new barrel, and started the soaking process after tightening the hoops. Had some end leakage and some from the staves. The water came out black. Is that normal? Barrel is supposed to be medium toast. Had to use a bit of wax on the ends and looks like leakeding has stopped after a few weeks. Will use Kmeta before I put anything in it. Is the black water normal, or should I get an I an untoasted or light toasted barrel?


----------



## Boatboy24

jpwatkins9 said:


> Just wondering, got a new barrel, and started the soaking process after tightening the hoops. Had some end leakage and some from the staves. The water came out black. Is that normal? Barrel is supposed to be medium toast. Had to use a bit of wax on the ends and looks like leakeding has stopped after a few weeks. Will use Kmeta before I put anything in it. Is the black water normal, or should I get an I an untoasted or light toasted barrel?



That's just from the toast. I fill my new barrels up for a day or two just to get that rinsed out, but it should be no harm.


----------



## jpwatkins9

By the way, wish I had gotten those barrel prep instructions with my barrel. They do make a lot of sense and seem to work.

Thanks for the reply, that was what I thought, but ya never know.


----------



## mainshipfred

@Juniorvintner, if your husband bought it for liquor it's probably charred and not toasted and not recommended for wine. @jpwatkins9 you may want to check yours as well. The water should come out dark but not black.


----------



## FTC Wines

I’ll recommend Vadi barrel prep instructions to every one. In the process of doing my 3rd as I type. Now have 2-40L barrels & a 23 L one. They are awesome. Roy


----------



## jpwatkins9

Mine was definitely black, stained the porch with it. Rinsed it out three times, still got black. Think I may look at another barrel toused for wine. Don’t know many folk that use a 20L barrel for Whisky though.


----------

